# Labor for housing in Queretaro



## cheesehead71 (Nov 18, 2008)

Hello,

I am looking to stay in Queretaro for a few weeks soon, and was wondering if any expats had a place i could stay in trade for carpentry work, mechanical work or just general labor.

In the U.S. I am a building and home inspector and carpenter in WI. I am 37 male, and easy going.

I am just looking to visit for a week possibly two and I would hope to be driving my little pickup. If i can bring anything from the states legally, I will.

Contact me at randy.olson @ yahoo


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

What you are requesting would constitute working in Mexico and, for you, that is illegal. You might also be compromising your host's immigration status. Normally, I would have deleted your post but I think that all tourists should know that Mexico is very strict about foreigners working without the appropriate visa and work endorsements, which aren't easy to get. Bringing merchandise across the border for sale to others is also referred to as smuggling.
I do hate to cast shadows on your trip but...........well, you get the idea. You should be prepared, wherever you travel, to pay your own way and to respect the laws of the host country. So, save up some travel funds before you whip out your passport and head south.


----------



## Queretaro (Dec 6, 2008)

I agree with RVGringo, and would also like to add that Querétaro is worse than most since in general the city is a stickler for the laws.


----------



## mexicachica (Oct 13, 2008)

Seriously...ya'll need to chill!!!! The guy is offering a service in exchange for a place to stay. 

Lets imagine for a second that he is staying with his cousin but his cousin doesn't want a free loader and asks him to do some chores like cleaning, cooking or perhaps fixing the cabinets. What? Is the government going to intervene? Its nonsense! He is not taking a Mexican job away by VISITING for two weeks.

IF he were to have a FM3 and was a permanent resident...THEN he has to obey the rules and get sponsored etc. BUT he is visiting and if someone agrees to have the guy do some gardening, cooking etc in exchange.......there is no such law dictating this is illegal.


----------



## phil&sue (Jan 5, 2009)

Wow... if the USA enforced its laws like other countries it might be a better place to live


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

He falls under the same laws as anyone else. There is no argument. He cannot work, nor can anyone hire him. To do so would put them in the position of 'aiding and abbeting'. One should also avoid taking new goods across borders for others. Aduana frowns upon smuggling.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

If he pitches in and helps with something, like cleans or does dishes, I can't imagine it being a problem. The police did not come around when I asked for extra toilet paper here in the hostel and distributed it to a few of the bathrooms, nor did they show up when I mopped up a spill on the floor. However, when he gets into helping with construction or remodeling, and talks about bringing in goods that's another story.


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

*?*

Much to do about nothing, that working thing.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Not so! There are cases of expats being warned by immigration for simply volunteering to help. It can be construed as possibly taking a potential job from a Mexican national, I suppose. One must proceed with caution and know the mind of the local immigration officials. Expats who have become 'inmigrado' or naturalized Mexican citizens do not have to concern themselves, but those on visas do.


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

*It depends...*



RVGRINGO said:


> Not so! There are cases of expats being warned by immigration for simply volunteering to help. It can be construed as possibly taking a potential job from a Mexican national, I suppose. One must proceed with caution and know the mind of the local immigration officials. Expats who have become 'inmigrado' or naturalized Mexican citizens do not have to concern themselves, but those on visas do.


I teach Thai kickboxing in a gym in Mexico. Went to Migracion, told them and they simply said what is that? I told them, got clearence and now I teach Mexicans how to kick the ---- out of each other. So, it just depends on what it is you are doing. And it is not as big a deal as some here make it out to be. Musicians, foreigners selling crafts or writings are all over the place. I have never seen anyone being dragged away in chains. Just go to PV, they are working all over town. It ain't Russia. And I worked for a friend over the holidays to help him in his catering business and you know what? We catered a party for the mayor. And I'm still a free man. Lighten up.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Well, there may not be a big supply of kickboxers in Mexico, but there are a lot of people who can do construction and home repairs. 

One of the hostels I stayed in offers free room and board in exchange for working four hours per day. They have been doing this for years without problems. The US even has an exception for this, for hostels that only take in foreigners or Americans who have tickets out of the country. In that case they can hire people on tourist visas or visa waiver programs legally. Hawaii's hostels are full of people hanging out for a month or so in exchange for cleaning or cooking or working at the desk.


----------



## goingglobal (Jan 26, 2009)

synthia said:


> Well, there may not be a big supply of kickboxers in Mexico, but there are a lot of people who can do construction and home repairs.
> 
> One of the hostels I stayed in offers free room and board in exchange for working four hours per day. They have been doing this for years without problems. The US even has an exception for this, for hostels that only take in foreigners or Americans who have tickets out of the country. In that case they can hire people on tourist visas or visa waiver programs legally. Hawaii's hostels are full of people hanging out for a month or so in exchange for cleaning or cooking or working at the desk.


Precisely my point. I said '' it all depends'' on the circumstances.


----------

